# Where's the destination filter



## AmyinOC (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi! I tried to use the destination filter just now but couldn't find it. Could anyone please tell me where it is? Thanks!


----------



## Lyber (Oct 6, 2015)

hi Amy I Drive in the OC and my destination filter only appears in certain areas (LAX) when I find myself in Los Angeles .... otherwise you won't see it. it's a great idea but I've no luck in getting pax going south using it.


----------



## Lyber (Oct 6, 2015)

I think the issue is they would have to put in their final destination for the filter to work and for us to receive that pain and most pax don't do that.


----------



## Lyber (Oct 6, 2015)

Ping..


----------



## Lyber (Oct 6, 2015)

when it's available it will be in the upper right hand corner of your app....listed with driver sign off


----------



## AmyinOC (Aug 9, 2015)

Lyber said:


> when it's available it will be in the upper right hand corner of your app....listed with driver sign off


Thank you so much! Yeah I remember having it when I was in LA maybe a month ago.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Filter only works in areas where Line is available. It allows you to only receive Line requests along the route to the destination you input. This makes sense as Line is the only service which requires a passenger destination be entered before making request. Be aware though, minutes with filter on do NOT count toward Power Driver Bonus. All it is really is a way for you to remain online for requests heading in a similar direction. I imagine those will be few and far between, but it beats shutting off driver mode all together to avoid being pinged behind you and dragged farther from your desired end point.


----------



## AmyinOC (Aug 9, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Filter only works in areas where Line is available. It allows you to only receive Line requests along the route to the destination you input. This makes sense as Line is the only service which requires a passenger destination be entered before making request. Be aware though, minutes with filter on do NOT count toward Power Driver Bonus. All it is really is a way for you to remain online for requests heading in a similar direction. I imagine those will be few and far between, but it beats shutting off driver mode all together to avoid being pinged behind you and dragged farther from your desired end point.


Thanks! Makes sense!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

they want make it for lyft regular rides because the small fares would not be pick up


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Considering driving for lyft just for this feature and tips of course


----------

